# Signed up for Apple Expo! Anyone been? Anyone going?



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Never been before. Not 100% sure it'll be up my alley but would like to check it out. Looking forward to advanced Photoshop tips, was definitely looking into a few other possible workshops. Couldn't decide between what I was excited about and learning something new about something I know very little about.

Was definitely interested in beginner illustrator too.

Anyone else going?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not going ... have been to a couple in the past and they weren't really my cup of tea. That said I never attended any of the workshops at them and I usually arrived later in the day. The few times that I did go later in the day they were ghost towns ... there might have been a dozen people walking the floor in total. Not sure if things have changed or not with them since then (this was a while back so maybe they have picked up more momentum since then).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I went to one in the Eaton centre years ago back when they were big,
But, Nowadays, I'm just not into it anymore, The latest keynote was enough for me.


----------

